# Introduction



## Conrad (8/10/21)

Good day
My name is conrad. 
I'm from witbank
I've been vaping for 3 years. 
I have an vaporesso ges S mod. With a freemax tank. Juice is from slick juice litchi flavor.

Reason why I joint is to find out more about vaping, mods and tanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

Good morning and welcome @Conrad from Witbank!

You have come to the right place... here you'll be informed, entertained and enticed down the rabbit hole that us meagre humans know as vaping....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)

Welcome to the community @Conrad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/21)

Hi @Conrad 

Welcome.

I would suggest that you use this official thread for your introduction

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-628#post-939045

Not a problem, but more members will see it there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (8/10/21)

welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Conrad (8/10/21)

Good day do you know where i must post if i need info on my ijoy limetless xl 2 tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

Conrad said:


> Good day do you know where i must post if i need info on my ijoy limetless xl 2 tank.



Just like you created this thread, start a thread under the "Ask Vape Veteran" threads... use your question as your title.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/21)

Welcome @Conrad

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

